

YC(W08) Qwisk Brings Your Social Networks To The Browser - garbowza
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/20/qwisk-brings-your-social-networks-to-the-browser/

======
cjkundin
A great way to get a condensed amount of information that is meaningful to you
while you browse. Nice work.

------
whosyoboy91
This site is AMAZING!!!!. It just brought browsing and socializing to a whole
new level. Kudos to team QWISK.

